# Insulating enclosed porch



## countrygirl71 (Sep 15, 2012)

Have a porch that has never been a part of the "heated" house and so has no vents going to it to heat. However we have removed the door between porch and house for convenience. We were running a portable heater last winter but would like to properly insulate it before winter this year. There is a small window that is not so great so that would have to be replaced. And there is not any crawl space under the floor. I believe it is concrete on ground. I would love to be able to do it myself so i can save $$ but do not know where to start. There is a big closet in it and when we investigated under the rug that was in there it is just concrete as well so that is why i am thinking the main floor is just concrete too. The walls are sheetrocked but sure dont feel warm in winter so unsure whether they are insulated either. Any help would be appreciated. I am not a carpenter but am a quick learner!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures of the room and internal walls would help get you more feedback.

You are going to be doing some demo regardless and re-drywalling so start tearing walls down.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what is the porches location ?


----------

